

Apple must make Macintosh a standard-Letter from the past - adidar83
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/02/apple-must-make-macintosh-standard.html

======
warmfuzzykitten
Blah blah. Trotting out this tired old chestnut again? Yes, things might have
been very different. If they'd done it early enough, Apple could have been a
tired, clueless license-humper like Microsoft. They could have won the market
share wars and never produced another great product. Or, since Microsoft would
have done their copycat anyway, they might have lost the market share wars and
still never produced a great product. Not an alternative history I want to
live in.

~~~
sheepthief
"Blah blah. Trotting out this tired old chestnut again?"

Well excuse me for featuring something you've apparently read far too often.
Believe it or not, some people haven't seen it all.

~~~
astrodust
The title is misleading, phrased as if present-tense, when this is a letter
from 1985.

